# Few pix of the 34 with RB30 fitted



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

I have covered 2150 miles running in since Tuesday evening and used £640 of Optimax but everytime I have gone to take some pix its bloody rained but a pal managed to take these between showers today. I wish I had had the chance to clean wheels/under bonnet but 3 mins after these were taken the clouds opened again. Intercooler, carbon covers, carbon rear spoiler/front lip/ undertray, rear brakes and suspension still to be fitted.


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Holy cow dude, that's an awesome R34 GT-R you have there. Any chance of posting some wallpaper size shots with the hood down? (preferably 1280x1024 please)


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I think i have seen an engine with that color before   



















Your car looks amazing dude! I wish i could have one like that!

Cheers... 

Asim...


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

The Red Racer said:


> Holy cow dude, that's an awesome R34 GT-R you have there. Any chance of posting some wallpaper size shots with the hood down? (preferably 1280x1024 please)


They are the only pix I have on the laptop but its my plan to get some nice high res pix this week as soon as it there is dry daylight hour that I'm not at work. I took last week off to concentrate on running it in so guaranteed there will be a couple of long days catching up with my workload.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I think i have seen an engine with that color before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is missing the deck plate tho  :smokin: 
Cheers Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> That one is missing the deck plate tho  :smokin:
> Cheers Asim


You wanna swap the engines?? i could do that if you want haha  :smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> You wanna swap the engines?? i could do that if you want haha  :smokin:


Let me sleep on it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks stunning already - will be amazing when you complete it


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Looks great, lots of hard work gone into that.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow looks stunning!

nice Biiiiiiiiig brakes too 

Butuz


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow - I love Red R34 GTRs anyway but with that set-up as well :smokin:

I really look forward to seeing this run


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Its such a shame you cant see the manifold and turbos as they look stunning  well as stunning as a turbo set can if you know what i mean 

Rod had to drag me away from it as i was armed with a socket set and could have whipped them off in a jiffy when it was sat on the bench  

What amount of boost you running on the GT-RS's so far? and how do they feel/spool up? and more important whats the shuffle like? be interested to know as i may go down the same route next year with my 32

Mike


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Cam, what Rad have you got in there?
DaveG


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Awsome R34 mate, awsome


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

How much boost have you been running with running in? That works out as something like 14.9mpg  

Bloody sweet looking engine and car though :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I might be going mad,

But Im sure that the gap between the covers and the strut brace is smaller - I realise the plate could do this, but I didnt realise it would be visibly diferent !!!

Or is it just me ??

Awesome either way fella - very very naughty !!   

J.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

That looks spot on... Red is the best colour and that one looks to have all right bits! Out of interest why didn't you go for some high mounted turbos with the RB30 (always thought they looked better on GTR's and usually good for more power!)?


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

James
I think that the engine sits 24mm higher :smokin: 
ian


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

sammy said:


> James
> I think that the engine sits 24mm higher :smokin:
> ian



LOL mate,

Quite !!

But I didnt think I would be able to SEE it !!

   

Hope youre doing okay btw.

Regards,

J.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Stunning car.... you must be very proud!


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Absolutely stunning mate! :smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

kirbz said:


> Its such a shame you cant see the manifold and turbos as they look stunning  well as stunning as a turbo set can if you know what i mean
> 
> Rod had to drag me away from it as i was armed with a socket set and could have whipped them off in a jiffy when it was sat on the bench
> 
> ...


I am still limited to 10 psi peak boost until the Autronic is fitted on the 25th then it will run between 1.8 and 2 bar peak on high boost setting.
They spool up from 2200rpm and make 10psi from 3000rpm and I have not experienced any turbo shuffle whatsoever at this boost. 
Is shuffle boost dependent?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Cam, what Rad have you got in there?
> DaveG


Its one ProAlloy made for me but it fits like a glove on a frogs lip and is being replaced by a 34 fitment Japanese one. ProAlloy supplied me with a 33 spec rad but with top pins spaced for a 34.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

emicen said:


> How much boost have you been running with running in? That works out as something like 14.9mpg
> 
> Bloody sweet looking engine and car though :smokin:


1st 1750 miles @4psi peak boost and from then on 10psi peak. The £640 of Optimax was for the mileage up to me posting not just for the 1750 miles.
Overall mpg has been mid 20's.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

bladerider said:


> I might be going mad,
> 
> But Im sure that the gap between the covers and the strut brace is smaller - I realise the plate could do this, but I didnt realise it would be visibly diferent !!!
> 
> ...


The cam wheel cover was initially rubbing on the under bonnet soundproofing but has now settled and just clears.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

polarbearit said:


> That looks spot on... Red is the best colour and that one looks to have all right bits! Out of interest why didn't you go for some high mounted turbos with the RB30 (always thought they looked better on GTR's and usually good for more power!)?


I agree top mounts look just so right but my goal was response and smooth power delivery as my car is a daily driver. Outright power wasn't really a concern but I am confident it will be adequate for now. :smokin:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> I agree top mounts look just so right but my goal was response and smooth power delivery as my car is a daily driver. Outright power wasn't really a concern but I am confident it will be adequate for now. :smokin:


Cam,

Trouble is power is addictive.

The term adequate getts a liitle blurred after a while.

I give it 12 months and you will be needing something like these. Loads of torque and still fine as a dialy driver IMHO.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking Good Cam,

I can't wait to see how you get on when its mapped. I bet it feels good being back behind the wheel. Setup sounds pretty awesome.

Regards
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

One question,all that spent on the engine,but still on standard suspension?

Will it be at Gaydon,is so,a ride please?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> Its one ProAlloy made for me but it fits like a glove on a frogs lip and is being replaced by a 34 fitment Japanese one. ProAlloy supplied me with a 33 spec rad but with top pins spaced for a 34.


Cheeky buggers, that's MY rad! Thought it looked familiar. It's the one developed to go in the Garage Bomber, one also went to Renton at Redline. 
DaveG


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> Cam,
> 
> Trouble is power is addictive.
> 
> ...


It was/is so tempting to buy Keiths 3037s turbo setup for future development as I know you are right! The 1000cc injectors that are going in shortly should be partnered with their old running mates again. Hmmmm You are a bad influence on me Sir!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

NITO said:


> Looking Good Cam,
> 
> I can't wait to see how you get on when its mapped. I bet it feels good being back behind the wheel. Setup sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nito, Its great to have it back even though the 1st thing I did was stall it! lol
When is your beauty back together? I am really looking forward to seeing your new 2.8 setup running.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> One question,all that spent on the engine,but still on standard suspension?


New suspension and sequential box are being fitted after its run in along with new back brakes.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Good luck Cam, engine looks lovely!!!!


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Cheeky buggers, that's MY rad! Thought it looked familiar. It's the one developed to go in the Garage Bomber, one also went to Renton at Redline.
> DaveG


I should have fired it back to ProAlloy when it arrived but as I waited a while before installing it I'll have to put it down to experience. It fits a 33 perfectly but isnt tall enough for mine and required spacing etc.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> It was/is so tempting to buy Keiths 3037s turbo setup for future development as I know you are right! The 1000cc injectors that are going in shortly should be partnered with their old running mates again. Hmmmm You are a bad influence on me Sir!


Hi Cam

I am sure we can sort something out   

Keith :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> New suspension and sequential box are being fitted after its run in along with new back brakes.


Cam

Did you have all six numbers come up last week   

Keith


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

keith said:


> Hi Cam
> 
> I am sure we can sort something out
> 
> Keith :smokin:


Keith,

Expect, a phone call in the morning  :smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

keith said:


> Cam
> 
> Did you have all six numbers come up last week
> 
> Keith


I wish! Rate things are totting up I'll be on bread and water soon!!! Mind you I need to lose a few stone.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> I wish! Rate things are totting up I'll be on bread and water soon!!! Mind you I need to lose a few stone.


Never mind by the time my new engine is in my car

i will also be on the bread and water  

Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Keith,
> 
> Expect, a phone call in the morning  :smokin:


Hi Cam

You will get me on 07919 045150

Keith :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm on bread and water and mine isn't even on the road yet!!


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks  - what sort of power are you expecting from this?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Neil_H said:


> Looks  - what sort of power are you expecting from this?


700+HP to be going on with but its the response and driveability thats the appeal of the small turbos (GT-RS) presently fitted.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

COSSYCam said:


> New suspension and sequential box are being fitted after its run in along with new back brakes.



Sounds good then mate


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

sequential box ? thats hardly an every day vehicle then?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> sequential box ? thats hardly an every day vehicle then?


OS88/2 sequential is helically cut and I use my car everyday. Hugh also has one fitted and his is a daily driver as well.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

A sequential box might not be to everyone's liking, but they are easy to use once you have had one for a while. 

The technique I use most of the time for changing up is to lightly load the gear lever just before dipping the clutch, this has the effect of speeding up the gear change and making the dog ring move quickly from one gear to the next. 

Changing down is best done by blipping the throttle just before you move the gear lever - no clutch. You need a more positive blip when the revs are low, since the engine responds better when the revs are higher.

At traffic lights, I change down through the gears using the clutch when the car is coasting to a stop.

It's also no problem to change up the gears without the clutch, but on average it is slightly smoother on the changes when you use it.

I have had the OS Giken sequential in my car for 2 1/2 years now and wouldn't have it any other way, it's just as quiet as the standard gearbox.

I also don't have to worry whether it's going to $hit itself when hammering round a track or launching on the 1/4 mile.

And yes my car is a daily driver.


----------

